# Where are the birds



## duckmaster (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been out several times in the last couple of weeks and it seems Utah is void of birds except swans. Where are they.

Also, question has anyone had luck with the FUD decoys???


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

They are all out in the open water, miles away from pressure!!


DiverFreak


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I went out about a week and a half ago near the airport and we saw GOBS of duck and geese on the holding ponds but then again, things could have changed since then.

Bummer to hear that it's slim pickins since I'm hoping to get out this week. :|


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I got skunked again for two types of game in two different areas.... I'm done with anything but the WMA's with everyone else until it gets lots colder. Nortah and I kicked around some pretty "out there" ideas yesterday so I might have some pics of some humorous or ridiculous ideas I just have a mind to try to get into birds that think they're safe. Diverfreak, I'll shoot you a PM here shortly because I have a couple questions about the possibility of these "out there" ideas. :lol: I've seen birds, and seen some big swans out on the lake, but nothing in areas I'd normally expect them to be, with the exception of the Farmington rest pond. :?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

CANADA


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We saw 6 yesterday in fairly close, but only one in close to enough to shoot, got a whistler drake. Tons of swans as usual.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

Went out yesterday afternoon, only managed to put a few spoonies in the boat (not from lack of trying, just lack of hitting). The majority of what we saw or that were willing to decoyed were spoonies. We also saw 4-5 large groups of swans.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

didnt see that many birds yesterday. but I decoyed four swans and seen about 100 + swans and a flock about 30 snow geese.So I hope that a good sing now just get some new ducks here.


----------



## Ridge Runner 89 (Dec 20, 2007)

All that I've killed have been off of drains down in the flatland. Lots of birds on the open water but no chance of a shot.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> They are all out in the open water, miles away from pressure!!
> 
> DiverFreak


or at least 300 yards eh? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> or at least 300 yards eh? :wink:


Anyone know for sure how far out there you have to be? Is it just as far as the post on the main dike? Anyone know how deep it is in the middle from boating across it? I'm about ready to take the fight to the birds so these are important things I'd like to know before I go get myself a citation. :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 357bob said:
> 
> 
> > or at least 300 yards eh? :wink:
> ...


You can stand right next to the sings if you want. There no rule how farr way you have to be. If you knock a bird down on the rest area you can't go on there to get it. So then you are wasting a bird.Just be smart about it and give your self a enough room from you to the rest pond. 300 yards is plenty.I guess soem people have to look for something to Bitch about. Mostly when other people are killing ducks like diverfreak is.600 feet from the road that just because of the cars and trucks.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I was being sarcastic about the 300 yards because of all the grief dished out in the other forum. I've hunted closer that 300 yards in layout boats in other areas, nobody get the panties in a wad. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > 357bob said:
> ...


Cool... I wasn't sure. I figured it had to be X amount of feet away from the roads.... and I think 600 feet is in the proc. I wasn't aware you couldn't retrieve your cripple on the rest area though... good to know. I'll have to take that into consideration if I ever hunt out there. I don't know what your referring to with people having to have something to "complain" about.... was there another thread where people went off about how DiverFreak hunts or something? And has anyone who actually boats out there know how deep it is? Is it knee deep, waist deep or is it all super deep crossed with channels everywhere? The birds are tipping up so I can't imagine its extremely deep out there...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> was there another thread where people went off about how DiverFreak hunts or something? And has anyone who actually boats out there know how deep it is?


Yea people been giving diverfreak crap for hunting close to the rest area.It not that deep out there. it proubly nee deep water but the other half will be reay soft mud out there. You will sink alot and it not easy walking in eather.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Yea people been giving diverfreak crap for hunting close to the rest area.It not that deep out there. it proubly nee deep water but the other half will be reay soft mud out there. You will sink alot and it not easy walking in eather.


Refuge forums or something? Thats too bad... if he's legal, who cares? I've seen him out there... he's plenty good as far as distance goes. If I can clearly see where he's sitting in the water from my spot on the shore then I'd say he's got the 600 feet and then some. Have you driven your boat out there?? I was kinda worried it would be soft sinky mud... but was hoping I'd be floating and be able to catch anything I shot. Knee deep should give me plenty of room to pull anchor and go get my birds. I know he uses a tender but I don't have that luxury, at least right now. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > /quote]
> ...


Im not shure where I seen it. I have not ran my boat out there at all. I had to chase a goose some years ago beofr I had my boat and I chased it clear across that pond befor got it. So it could have changed from then.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

As far as the proclamation goes, there is no distance FROM a road that you need to be. The 600 foot rule (which is only 200 yards,not 300) applies to buildings and such. Below is the actual wording. The Fed's have a different rule, x amount of feet from a road on BRBR. If people want me hunting 300 yards from a road they better move the road or my favorite pond at the Public Shooting Grounds. It is bordered by road on both sides and not even 600 feet across.
From the code
Utah Code § 76-10-508
You may not discharge a dangerous weapon
or ?rearm under any of the following circumstances:
• From a vehicle
• From, upon or across any highway
• At power lines or signs
• At railroad equipment or facilities, including
any sign or signal
• Within Utah state park camp or picnic sites,
overlooks, golf courses, boat ramps or
developed beaches
• Without written permission from the owner
or property manager, within 600 feet of:
• A house, dwelling or any other building
• Any structure in which a domestic
animal is kept or fed, including a barn,
poultry yard, corral, feeding pen or
stockyard


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Farmington has it's own rule about not shooting within 200 yds of any dike you can drive on. There are posts as you walk down from the parking areas that show where you can start shooting. I don't know about the other WMA's


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Ryfly, I'll have to check it out


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep farmington bay has a rule you can shoot from the raod. You have to be 600 yards from the roads or dike inless you are on one of the dike that go south ,north,east or west.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Yep farmington bay has a rule you can shoot from the raod. You have to be 600 yards from the roads or dike inless you are on one of the dike that go south ,north,east or west.


Huh? what other directions do the dikes go?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the point was that you can't hunt from the roads that have the cars going up and down them all day long but any of the walkable dikes are huntable as long as your the required distance out from the rest pond road. 8)


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Great signature RR77!!! +1 for me!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Yep farmington bay has a rule you can shoot from the raod. You have to be 600 yards from the roads or dike inless you are on one of the dike that go south ,north,east or west.


Dustin some times you just shouldn't post. Like 357bob, I too have no clue what you were attempting to type.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep farmington bay has a rule you can shoot from the raod. You have to be 600 yards from the roads or dike inless you are on one of the dike that go south ,north,east or west.
> ...


Joel Dont worry I will post if I want to. It pretty dam easy to understand what Im saying. You CAN NOT SHOOT FROM THE MAIN DIKE YOU HAVE TO BE 600 FEET FROM THE MAIN DIKE TO SHOOT. tHE DIKES HEADING SOUTH EAST WEST YOU CAN SHOOT FROM AFTER YOU GET PASS THERE SING DOWN THE DIKE. hOW HARD IS THAT TO UNDERSTAND?


----------

